# What's the difference? grammostola rosea vs grammostola porteri



## Peachypeach (Mar 5, 2015)

what is the difference between a grammostola rosea and grammostola porteri?


----------



## peterUK (Mar 5, 2015)

In very broad terms, G rosea has the reddish hair and the G porteri has the greyish hair with the shiny pink carapace


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Mar 5, 2015)

People have been arguing over this topic for over 7 years around here, but no scientist has done enough research on them yet to get a definitive answer.

The consensus is that they're 2 different species, the porteri being what is commonly called the G. rosea normal color form and the G. rosea red color form is the actual G. rosea.


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 6, 2015)

And whatever happened to the form that was more orange in color?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska (Mar 6, 2015)

peterUK said:


> In very broad terms, G rosea has the reddish hair and the G porteri has the greyish hair with the shiny pink carapace


Is it just me.. I keep hearing when this topic comes up how the grey porteri has a pink carapace. It seems from most definitions that rosea wouldn't have that. What's my rosie then as she is bright red with a really sweet pink carapace?


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Mar 6, 2015)

Hanska said:


> Is it just me.. I keep hearing when this topic comes up how the grey porteri has a pink carapace. It seems from most definitions that rosea wouldn't have that. What's my rosie then as she is bright red with a really sweet pink carapace?


A male? http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/pic.php?active=info&p=873

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a large female Rosea that is reddish brown. Saw at LPS a "Rosea" for sale that had the most beautiful bright pink carapace. Didn't resemble my girl at all.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 6, 2015)

raggamuffin415 said:


> View attachment 134842
> 
> 
> I have a large female Rosea that is reddish brown. Saw at LPS a "Rosea" for sale that had the most beautiful bright pink carapace. Didn't resemble my girl at all.


That's porteri...you'll see the pinker carapace after it molts next...whenever that may be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## assidreemz (Mar 6, 2015)

bugguy1 said:


> And whatever happened to the form that was more orange in color?


Uuummmm... wut?

Seriously tho, generally people will refer to the more gray color as a porteri, with the RCF and others as the rosea.
Although I do believe there is a NCF/grayish brown verizon of the rosea.

Don't hold your breath for any type of definitive answer, as I foresee that this sp. of Grammostola isnt anywhere near the top of any professionals to do list.  

EDIT: To the OP, Do you even search function bro??? Seriously it's so freskin easy to use and this topic is nothing short of beaten to death ten times over, and it's not only a waste of time it also clogs up the boards with non essential ramblings over an extremely over discussed topic.

Not to say that there won't always be someone(s) to take the time to slow down and provide redundant info, bc there will be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 6, 2015)

Amen brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Mar 8, 2015)

Cold Blood, youre saying that my girl pictured is a porteri? The advertised "G. Rosea" at the pet store had a very distinct pink carapace that looks nothing like mine.
I was under the impression that the pet store mislabeled it, and that they had a porteri, while I have a rosea at home (see pic).

I agree about the search function though! Might not be the most comprehensible search function I've seen on a forum, but def no need to repeat certain topics either!


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 8, 2015)

assidreemz said:


> Uuummmm... wut?


I have seen flame orange and bright cinnamon tarantulas sold as rosehairs too.. Imagine true rosea or (rcf) as people call them but so intense it makes your eyes hurt... (I'm talking A.versicolor contrast not a freshly molted G.rosea)
There is one vendor in Philadelphia that had them often.. I was out of the T hobby at the time they were being offered and passed by countless tables of Ts... This small selection of (rosea) stopped me in my tracks! 
They were dirt cheap 15bucks.I was keeping arboreal pit vipers at the time so Ts were low on my list but I almost bought some.. I regret not picking them up...
They are definitely Grammastola sp. and are built like rosea...but I'm almost positive they aren't... I have no idea what species they might be!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 8, 2015)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Cold Blood, youre saying that my girl pictured is a porteri?


you betcha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska (Mar 9, 2015)

Sam_Peanuts said:


> A male? http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/pic.php?active=info&p=873


Not unless males roll egg sacs...


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Mar 9, 2015)

raggamuffin415 said:


> I agree about the search function though! Might not be the most comprehensible search function I've seen on a forum, but def no need to repeat certain topics either!


Google site search is great for anything the AB search function can't give to you.

Try: "site www.arachnoboards.com term term term" without the quotes. I use this to find out who had that awesome signature I remember, or to look up 3-letter words, since AB search won't take something that small.

The genus _Ami_, lookin your way, baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 13, 2015)

bugguy1 said:


> And whatever happened to the form that was more orange in color?


I'm pretty sure the species in question is grammostola sp.Concepción.


----------

